# Looking for advise to smoking Tuna



## jasonbotsford (Aug 31, 2013)

I am new to smoking. I have a Treager Pellet smoker and I am going to be getting some Tuna. I was wondering if anyone knows a good recipe and how long do you brine then smoke the tuna? I am not planning on canning this.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 31, 2013)

Bearcarver has a good post on brining and smoking  salmon at: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

The brining and smoking processes will be basically the same for tuna steaks or fillets.

I don't think you can go as low in a Treager as he did in the MES.  I have done this salmon recipe where I did the entire smoke at 180 on my Memphis pellet smoker.  I have also brined and smoked Tilapia and steelhead trout with the same recipe.

Tuna has less fat and a more delicate flavor than Salmon, so I would probably not use Cayenne in the brine - maybe substitute some ginger powder?  I would also use a light flavor wood.  Alder wood would be great - but hardly anyone carries it.  Cherry is delicate - leaves a reddish color which you probably won't be able to see on Tuna.  Apple is a bit stronger than cherry - but good with fish.

Once you get above 140 internal temp - you should be good to remove them.  They should still be a bit moist at that temp.  if you want them drier, go for a higher IT.


----------



## jasonbotsford (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you for that information. I will let you know how I do once I get this going.


----------



## ungy (Sep 1, 2013)

I would like to try to smoke some Tuna as well. I look forward to hearing how it turns out for you.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 4, 2013)

You know?  I have a whole bunch of Tuna in my freezer that my friend caught not too long ago.  Maybe I ought to get it out and smoke some. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

Brine it up just like salmon and smoke away. When you can it you will still need to pressure can it like raw tuna. When we can tuna I do about equal punts of smoked and not smoked.


----------

